# Programmable thermostat for hot water heater?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I suggest that instead of trying to figure out how to accomplish your goal, you first spend some time observing your HWHeater. 

My oil fired, standard tank, hot water heater only runs when significant demand is made (showers, dishwasher, laundry). My previous residence was a rental with an electric HWHeater - it was in the garage and would run in the winter time whenever the garage door was left opened.

Spend a few days paying attention and note the results - hopefully it's in a location where you won't have to camp out next to it to know what it's doing (I can hear mine running in certain parts of the house).

Also, one other hint. Is the HWH your only gas appliance? If so, then you can look at your utility bill and get an idea about your consumption winter v. summer, etc.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No safe way to do this on a standard gas fired water heater.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> I could probably save lot of money if I greatly reduce or even turn off the HW heater during times of no use, such as night when I'm sleeping.


I don't think you'd save anything, and it might cost you more. A gas heater keeps the water hot overnight with a pilot light. A pilot light doesn't take much gas, and most of the heat it produces gets absorbed by the water (feel the vent pipe). 

The big burner, otoh, takes a lot of gas, and a lot of the heat it produces goes up the vent.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

pyper said:


> I don't think you'd save anything, and it might cost you more. A gas heater keeps the water hot overnight with a pilot light. A pilot light doesn't take much gas, and most of the heat it produces gets absorbed by the water (feel the vent pipe).
> 
> The big burner, otoh, takes a lot of gas, and a lot of the heat it produces goes up the vent.


I was thinking that too, so does the pilot light do most of the "keep warm" work anyway? It would be fun to tell how much gas I use with the furnace vs the HW heater then it would give me an idea if this is even worth it. But if there's no safe way of doing it, then I wont touch it. Gas appliances is not something I want to be tinkering with unless it's something approved/common/safe.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Over an 8 hour night you could save 75w(8) = 600 w-h, during which time the temperature of your 400# of water would drop 5F.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

I dont think youd save anything either. It would be better to install a on demand w.h. that only heats when you turn the water on. Oh wait I see your renting. Good luck getting the L.L. to do that. It wont save him anything. Just keep the t-stat at the lowest temp thats comfortable to you and set it on vac only if your going to be away more than 1 day.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

ididit said:


> I dont think youd save anything either. It would be better to install a on demand w.h. that only heats when you turn the water on. Oh wait I see your renting. Good luck getting the L.L. to do that. It wont save him anything. Just keep the t-stat at the lowest temp thats comfortable to you and set it on vac only if your going to be away more than 1 day.


I was thinking of those actually. I like long showers and I tend to start losing hot water after about 15 minutes or so. 

I'm renting the current HW heater (I own the house) so to me I would save in the long run as far as energy, and the monthly fee. Though the on demands are quite expensive, and I heard they don't perform as well in our climate as the incoming water is too cold.

Guess my best bet now is to just get one of those blankets and insulate the pipes, it might make a small difference.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

15 minutes of running hot water?? Are you trying to drain Lake Ontario? LOL. :laughing: The Naviens work well and have enough BTU's/capacity to produce LOTS of hot water. Cost about $5 Bills. 1000s
http://www.navienamerica.com/


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

Be carefull if you add a blanket to a gas w.h. It cant be on top nor the bottom 12" or so. Electric w.h. can be completely wraped tight. You could keep your current w.h. just turn it down to its lowest setting or in the room temp range. Then install an on demand inline after it.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> I suggest that instead of trying to figure out how to accomplish your goal, you first spend some time observing your HWHeater.
> 
> My oil fired, standard tank, hot water heater only runs when significant demand is made (showers, dishwasher, laundry). My previous residence was a rental with an electric HWHeater - it was in the garage and would run in the winter time whenever the garage door was left opened.
> 
> ...


Yes. But what the OP is trying to accomplish is for the water heater (whether gas or electric) not to fire at all during certain hours of non-use. Presently, most water heaters fire up when the water temp. falls below a certain point even if there is no demand on them.:yes:!


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

You can get timers if you had an electric which would work well for off peak rates.

I have one of these puppies http://www.marathonheaters.com/consumers.html time will tell if I come out on it.

The advantage is lifetime warranty not to leak , super insulated ect.

The disadvantage is electric is generally more expensive then NA/Gas.

Gas is 48 cents a therm here (Ill.) and electric ( coop) just under 10 cents a kilowatt.

I'm definitely paying more to run the electric but i feel when you factor in 

that no conditioned air ( no flue) is lost that the difference is not nearly as 

bad.

If my coop had off peak rates ( and I ran a timer) it'd probably be as cheap 

or cheaper to run as gas.

In the mean time I'm banking pulling ahead by it out lasting a 
conventional tank.

I've kicked around the idea of making a stainless tempering tank horizontaly 

mounted on legs close to the basement ceiling to take advantage of the 

stratified air , but a guy could easily spend dollars only to get dimes back

( yes it will cool down the room be the equivalent amount but if your 

furnace is a 94% efficient gas its still cheaper than electricaly heating water)

We have 30% energy credits for 95%+ furnaces , solar , tankless gas water, all come with a premium price tag to match.

If any would guarantee in writing long term that a fella would come out on it there would be a line out the door for these products.

You can rent a water heater ? 

Wow I've never heard of that , you might have us all beat. :yes:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah here it's fairly common to rent. The company even tried to sell me furnace insurance! :laughing: I've thought of just buying out the tank though to save on the fee. (30 bucks every 3 months I think it is).

Really hot water tanks and furnaces don't fail all that often. I rather take the risk of having to pay if something breaks. If I go by the logic these companies use I may as well rent all my appliances too!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> Yeah here it's fairly common to rent. The company even tried to sell me furnace insurance! :laughing: I've thought of just buying out the tank though to save on the fee. (30 bucks every 3 months I think it is).
> 
> Really hot water tanks and furnaces don't fail all that often. I rather take the risk of having to pay if something breaks. If I go by the logic these companies use I may as well rent all my appliances too!


And when you buy extended coverage (on top of the warranty) on any major appliance (As persuaded by the sales person) and you need service, they'll provide it, but on their terms and on their schedule. Most times it's a week after you call.!


----------

